# JDBC getConnection kommt nicht zurück



## Thallius (8. Mrz 2016)

Hi,

ich versuche eine Verbindung zu einer lokalen mySQL DB aufzubauen aber leider bleibt die App in dem DriverManager.getConnection von einfach hängen. Keine Fehlermeldung nichts. Der kommt einfach nicht zurück.


```
public void open()
    {
        try
        {
            Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver");
            conn = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:mysql://myhost:80/jobview","x", "x");  
        }
        catch (ClassNotFoundException e)
        {
            e.printStackTrace();
        }
        catch (SQLException e)
        {
            Alert alert = new Alert();
            alert.showAlert("Error","Cannot connect to database");
            System.exit(-1);
        }
        return;
    }
```

Jemand eine Idee wie man das debuggen kann?

Gruß

Claus

P.S. Ok, während ich das hier geschrieben habe ist er mit null zurück gekommen. Hat aber locker 5-10minuten gedauert...


----------



## Thallius (8. Mrz 2016)

Ok,

man sollte auch den sql Port nehmen und nicht den HTTP Port.

*kaffeehol*

Gruß

Claus


----------

